# Please recommend tires for my 2001 Infiniti QX4 (P245/65R17)



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

My 5 year old Infiniti with Michelin LTX M/S tires is in need of 4 new tires. I'm down to 2/32 on 3 tires and 1/32 on the other so I want to replace them ASAP. The LTX M/S's that came on the SUV originally were decent I guess, although they're now toast at 48,000 miles. I've been digging around at the Discount Tire website and I see tires ranging from about $125 to $180 each. I don't off-road the vehicle much at all so I'm looking for a tire that will be safe, durable and _quiet_ on the roads. Any suggestions?

The Yokohama Geolander HT-S ($146 each), Michelin Pilot LTX ($180 each) or putting the same Michelin LTX M/S ($159 each) seem to be my 3 candidates at this point. The Pilot LTX seems pretty sweet though.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Many Volvo XC90 owners went with the Yoko's when the original Michelins or Pirellis wore out. I replaced the wife's Michelins with the Yokos and so far so good. But I will be happy with 30K wear since the XC90 is heavy and eats tires and brakes (ask Emission):eeps:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> I don't off-road the vehicle much at all so I'm looking for a tire that will be safe, durable and _quiet_ on the roads. Any suggestions?
> 
> The Yokohama Geolander HT-S ($146 each), Michelin Pilot LTX ($180 each) or putting the same Michelin LTX M/S ($159 each) seem to be my 3 candidates at this point. The Pilot LTX seems pretty sweet though.


I also bought a set of those Geolanders on my "SUV" a couple months ago. 235/70-16.
Good hydroplaning resistance and wet handling. Nice cushy ride.

They were a tiny bit louder than the worn out OE Bridgestones (they were past the wear bars), but I really don't notice it anymore. 
Be aware since your tires are also well worn, any new SUV tire will feel a little squirmy at the limit :angel:

Haven't driven in the snow yet, but since you're in Phoenix I'm guessing that isn't much of an issue for you.

Overall I've been pretty happy with them as well.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

elbert said:


> I also bought a set of those Geolanders on my "SUV" a couple months ago. 235/70-16.
> Good hydroplaning resistance and wet handling. Nice cushy ride.
> 
> They were a tiny bit louder than the worn out OE Bridgestones (they were past the wear bars), but I really don't notice it anymore.
> ...


Cool. I think I'm going to replace the tires with the same ones. The Michelin LXT's are only $13 more per tire than the Yokohamas and since we're used to them it probably makes sense to put the same tires on again. The Pilot LXT's seem like they'd be great but I'm not sure I'm going to own the truck for another 50K miles so it probably doesn't make sense to go too high-end on the tires.


----------

